# Cold start grind noise



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey I know this a a common issue experienced by a couple of Cruze drivers. 2014 Cruze 6 speed manual here. Whenever I start my car in the very cold morning I can hear a grinding noise that last only a second or two coming from front passenger side. Sounds like the started stays engaged too long. If I turn in off the back on, no noise starts perfectly. Anyone experience this or have a fix for this issue. If it's the starter I'm scared to ruin the flywheel. Only happens in the cold weather if the car has been sitting a few hours outside


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Interesting, don't think I have this noise when I start mine, I have a 1.4L turbo 6-speed manual 2014 1LT.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Not everyone has had this but there is an old thread talking about this issue


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Addicted2Saab said:


> Hey I know this a a common issue experienced by a couple of Cruze drivers. 2014 Cruze 6 speed manual here. Whenever I start my car in the very cold morning I can hear a grinding noise that last only a second or two coming from front passenger side. Sounds like the started stays engaged too long. If I turn in off the back on, no noise starts perfectly. Anyone experience this or have a fix for this issue. If it's the starter I'm scared to ruin the flywheel. Only happens in the cold weather if the car has been sitting a few hours outside


Is this right as you start the car or is it at 12 MPH? If the latter it's the ABS self check. If it's the former I'm assuming you have a LS with the 1.8 Ecotec engine. There has been a redesign for the LS starter for this very symptom.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Not it's not the ABS self check it does it immediately upon startup. I know there is a TSB for the 1.8L engine but my car is a 1LT 1.4 turbo 6 speed manual


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Anyone can provide insight ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My 1.4 does this on a cold morning (20* or below). It does sound like the starter. 

In fact, here's a video. 

It's a 2012. The later years already have a different sounding starter to my ear. 

https://youtu.be/uOp-J1XUgUI


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> My 1.4 does this on a cold morning (20* or below). It does sound like the starter.
> 
> In fact, here's a video.
> 
> ...


I agree that does sound different than the starter in my 2014 Cruze.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I hear that exact same sound on my car !! Dunno if it's the starter but did you go at the dealer for this ? Has a repair or diagnostic been made ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Addicted2Saab said:


> I hear that exact same sound on my car !! Dunno if it's the starter but did you go at the dealer for this ? Has a repair or diagnostic been made ?


I noticed it last winter and kept forgetting to take it in. Out of B2B now, so just going to ignore it. 

An overnight stay at the dealer for them to duplicate should be all that's needed. Just sounds to me like the bendix doesn't retract quickly enough in the cold.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Called my service advisor at my GM dealer. I will be dropping my Cruze this afternoon and they will be keeping it overnight. They will have a tech start it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Got a call today from the dealer. It was definitly the starter staying engaged a little too long so they put a new one in it. Also the mechanic changed my valve cover which had a TSB on it. He told me they tend to warp and create a vacuum leak, causing the engine to start about 400 RPM's too fast. This damages the starter in the long run. Will be picking up my car this afternoon, hoping everything is fixed for good


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Addicted2Saab said:


> Got a call today from the dealer. It was definitly the starter staying engaged a little too long so they put a new one in it. Also the mechanic changed my valve cover which had a TSB on it. He told me they tend to warp and create a vacuum leak, causing the engine to start about 400 RPM's too fast. This damages the starter in the long run. Will be picking up my car this afternoon, hoping everything is fixed for good


Interesting. Shortly after having my intake manifold and valve cover changed for PCV issues, my car was starting weird - revving to 2000 RPM once, or stumbling on 1 or 2 cylinders for a bit and then hunting for RPM for a bit. 

I yanked the battery cable to reset the computer and it's been normal since. There is still the slight stumble occasionally before one cylinder lights off, but I'm thinking maybe a coil pack or spark plug, and it runs fine after that. Shrug.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Weird issue... you ever had a check engine light pop ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Addicted2Saab said:


> Weird issue... you ever had a check engine light pop ?


10,000 miles ago for the typical valve cover issue.


----------

